# What Plugins are needed in a Web Browser



## JoshuaBranson (Jul 26, 2011)

If you're running firefox, and you type in your address bar: "aboutlugins" a long list will pop up that will show you all the plugins you have enabled in your firefox browser. I want your opinion. What are the NEEDED plugins? Will disabling plugins make your browser faster?

P.S. Steve Jobs said in an interview that no one uses Java anymore. Is Java an unnecessary plugin?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 26, 2011)

Unless you have a really specific need for Java I'd just skip it. There aren't a lot of websites that use it. You may need it for some commercial web applications though.

Only one plugin is really 'needed' on the web and that's flash. Some websites simply do not function without it, unfortunately.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 26, 2011)

Flash, FlashBlock so Flash content doesn't run automatically, Adblock Plus to prevent blinking, jumping ads, and NoScript.

The last is annoying and makes a lot of web pages not work by default.  But it keeps your browser from being hijacked.  When Firefox shows a remarkably realistic Windows desktop that claims to be infected on a computer that doesn't even run Windows, that's when you might begin to feel the need for NoScript.  Particularly when you have to kill Firefox and the auto-recover jumps right back to that page on rerunning it.


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 26, 2011)

The only plugin I use is www/dummyflash

As for addons: Addblock Plus, Downoad StatusBar, Element Hiding Helper for Adblock Plus, Firebug, Firecookie, Scriptish, Stylish (last 4 are optional)

I used to use noscript, but decided to stop using it (at least for now)
There are also nice plugins to block cookies  If you really are paranoid, you can use them (Beef Taco, CookieSafe)


----------



## SirDice (Jul 26, 2011)

Great suggestions guys but they're all extensions, not plugins.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 26, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Unless you have a really specific need for Java I'd just skip it. There aren't a lot of websites that use it. You may need it for some commercial web applications though.


And there is the rub. A LOT of sites use Java.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 26, 2011)

drhowarddrfine said:
			
		

> And there is the rub. A LOT of sites use Java.



No, they don't. Please keep in mind that JavaScript and Java, besides the name, have absolutely nothing on common.


----------



## fonz (Jul 26, 2011)

JoshuaBranson said:
			
		

> Steve Jobs said in an interview that no one uses Java anymore. Is Java an unnecessary plugin?


Java as a whole is still very much alive, but on the Web I don't see a lot of Java anymore. Whether you need the plugin depends on the sites you usually visit. Here's a suggestion: why don't you just _disable_ the plugin for a while first? When (if) you find out you can do without it, you can always delete it after all if you want.

Fonz


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 26, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> No, they don't. Please keep in mind that JavaScript and Java, besides the name, have absolutely nothing on common.



Yes. I'm a web developer for seven years. I know. Developing for Android requires Java. Java is the most used language on the web though mostly larger companies use it rather than small business and personal sites.


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 26, 2011)

drhowarddrfine said:
			
		

> Yes. I'm a web developer for seven years. I know. Developing for Android requires Java. Java is the most used language on the web though mostly larger companies use it rather than small business and personal sites.



You got to be kidding.
I haven't seen java applet in LONG time. Last time when I was testing if java browser plugin worked, I spend 5min searching for any java applet


----------



## SirDice (Jul 26, 2011)

drhowarddrfine said:
			
		

> Yes. I'm a web developer for seven years. I know.


Apparently not.



> Developing for Android requires Java.


This has nothing to do with websites. Android applications may require it, websites certainly not. Neither do web-applications for that matter.



> Java is the most used language on the web though mostly larger companies use it rather than small business and personal sites.


Err.. Not really. Find me ONE commercial website on the web that requires java and I'll show you a dozen that don't.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 26, 2011)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> You got to be kidding.
> I haven't seen java applet in LONG time. Last time when I was testing if java browser plugin worked, I spend 5min searching for any java applet



Not all Java use is client-side applets.  Of course, if it's server-side only, the Java plugin won't be needed on the client.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 26, 2011)

wblock said:
			
		

> Of course, if it's server-side only, the Java plugin won't be needed on the client.


Which is basically what my point was :e


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 26, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Which is basically what my point was :e



Well, that was my point, too. Java is still widely used and, as someone pointed out earlier, some business sites still require it. By "on the web" I meant web companies and not web sites. We don't use it because we haven't had a client need for it. I hired a Java developer just yesterday to help us get up to speed on Mobile apps, specifically Android.

I'm not sure now but baseball's MLB.com's Game Day required Java up till not too long ago. I don't know about today.


----------



## JoshuaBranson (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback guys. I've gotta say The FreeBSD community ROCKS! But I do have one more question. From what I understand I can use three different versions of Firefox and I want to know what one would be fastest:

Version 1: The Packaged Version of Firefox browser. It's got every plugin available enabled.

Version 2: The Packaged Version of Firefox browser. It's got every plugin disabled except flash.

Version 3: The installed-from-source Version of Firefox that only has support for Flash.

Which version of Firefox is fastest? Which version is the most secure? Which is the most stable version? Is there a version of Firefox that I didn't mention that would be stable, fast, and secure?


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 26, 2011)

JoshuaBranson said:
			
		

> Thanks for the feedback guys. I've gotta say The FreeBSD community ROCKS! But I do have one more question. From what I understand I can use three different versions of Firefox and I want to know what one would be fastest:
> 
> Version 1: The Packaged Version of Firefox browser. It's got every plugin available enabled.
> 
> ...



Huh?  Whether you install Firefox from a package or a port, add-ons, plugins, extensions, whatever, they're all runtime things added after Firefox is installed.  So install Firefox, set up Flash as per the Handbook.  Install other stuff, either through Firefox or through ports or packages.



> Which version of Firefox is fastest? Which version is the most secure? Which is the most stable version? Is there a version of Firefox that I didn't mention that would be stable, fast, and secure?



Firefox 5 built from ports is going to be the latest.  Shouldn't be any major difference otherwise.


----------



## UNIXgod (Jul 26, 2011)

I play with this one:
http://chrispederick.com/work/web-developer/

nice if you want a css wysiwyg.

Not to derail the thread but what other tools are available for css?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 26, 2011)

UNIXgod said:
			
		

> Not to derail the thread but what other tools are available for css?


Firebug. There are others like the one you show but Firebug is almost exclusive in the web dev world.


----------



## fonz (Aug 11, 2011)

drhowarddrfine said:
			
		

> Firebug is almost exclusive in the web dev world.


I tend to get worried when people think they need special dev apps for simple stuff like HTML and CSS. And even more worried when they think their little gadget is "the standard". A text editor really is all you need, honestly.:O

Fonz


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Aug 11, 2011)

@fonz - If you are writing CSS and HTML, yes, a text editor is all you need. If you want in browser, on-the-fly editing results that doesn't change source and shows system default values with autofill, code suggest, and outlining, developers use Firebug in Firefox and you would be hard pressed to find one that doesn't. Chrome and Opera have equally excellent and similar tools.


----------



## jrm@ (Aug 12, 2011)

If you prefer to use your keyboard more and your mouse less, then a very useful extension for firefox is vimperator.


----------



## fonz (Aug 12, 2011)

drhowarddrfine said:
			
		

> If you want in browser, on-the-fly editing results that doesn't change source and shows system default values with autofill, code suggest, and outlining,


Never wanted that, nor has any webmaster I've ever spoken to.



			
				drhowarddrfine said:
			
		

> developers use Firebug in Firefox and you would be hard pressed to find one that doesn't.


No offense, but in my opinion that's a load of horse hockey. If you like to work like that, that's of course fine. I'm neither judging Firebug itself nor you for using it. But one person's favorite gadget does not an industry standard make.

Fonz


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Aug 13, 2011)

fonz said:
			
		

> Never wanted that, nor has any webmaster I've ever spoken to.


Well, not to fight with you over this but, you've never met a "webmaster" then, and I'll repeat what I said. I've been running a highly successful web dev business for seven years and frequent the WHATWG and W3C mailing lists and talk to many well known devs online. I deal with devs at companies large and small. I have never known anyone not to have Firebug open in their browser every day, all day long, and have it in constant use. It's an essential tool,  and I don't see how anyone can do serious development without it nowadays.


----------



## fonz (Aug 14, 2011)

drhowarddrfine said:
			
		

> you've never met a "webmaster" then


I already expected something along those lines. It's probably best to just agree to disagree because, as I said, I'm not saying Firebug is a bad thing and it shouldn't be used, but...



			
				drhowarddrfine said:
			
		

> It's an essential tool,  and I don't see how anyone can do serious development without it nowadays.


... this I cannot take seriously. I honestly can't.

Fonz (but if it works for you, best of luck with it then)


----------

